# Any Old Iron ?



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I think I have rounded up all the Molninja related bits & bobs I have accumulated over time.










Top 2 rows are 'runners' but not necessarily time keepers. The wrist watch to their right is a quartz and is for reference. Image was taken at 11:50, the watches had been wound and set 24 hours earlier.

Third row is watch bodies - all NOS with some damage due to poor storage.

Fourth row counting from the left - two complete non-runners with 'badged' dials, NOS case with embossed bears, another complete non-runner, two complete non-runners with sticky paper dials !

To the right five incomplete non-runners destined to be donor parts.

The two 'badged' will be going to the watch mender along with donor movements. The two Serkisoff (top row left) are sufficiently unusual to warrant a service at some point.

The one thing I am short of is good dials - if anybody knows of a source I'd be grateful.

Julian (L)


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

What is NOS Julian? Excuse my ignorance, been puzzling what it could mean. You have got a lot of bits and pieces there, should be able to make a few good ones out of them?

The watch mender I took my Ural Molnija to, cost me an arm and a leg,had to make a new ballance staff, and it is still not keeping good time.

Hope you have better luck. I have been sniping on ebay lately for pipes, and have had a few bargains for Â£1 or a little more, and pipe rests.

I had a pipe rest with a pipe and three pipe tools for Â£1. this week.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

New Old Stock - items which are old and possibly cosmetically imperfect but have never been used. The seven cases I have all show marks of poor storage - in this case it looks to be damp or water damage - to the case backs.

NOS entry on Wiki

Julian (L)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Alan, there is a list of the commonly used acronyms to be found on the forum here.  If you go to the last post on page 3, you will find the latest list. Saves you having to work out what all those initials mean!


----------

